# CCR 2400 GTS Idler pulley change... What a pain.



## jbird68 (Dec 30, 2021)

Just finished replacing the idler pulley in my CCR 2400 GTS. What a pain. Had to remove the chute and top cover panel to access the nut on the backside of the pulley bolt. I tried and tried and tried to get a wrench on the nut without having to tear the top half off. But I couldn't do get it done. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------

